# How much will it cost to keep Kyle Korver in the offseason?



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's funny how things change during the season, in the offseason I figured that Willie Green was going to be the one worth a large chunk of the MLE and Korver being thrown the LLE, now with nine games under the Sixers belt there's no doubt that Korver is the better player, and we can't afford to lose him.

While Green is looking pretty much like the same player he was at the end of last season, Korver is so much more than what he was last season it's crazy, not only is he the sharpshooter from beyond, but he's better on defense he's full of hustle, and he's added a lot to his offensive arsenal.

Currently he's the second best scorer on the 76ers behind Allen Iverson, but exactly how much would he be worth in the offseason? I'd hesistate before throwing him the whole MLE (I definitely don't want to do that) but if he keeps on the pace he is, considering his value to this team, he might be worth it.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What I think is that Billy King should be fired. He could have signed sam dalembert to an extension, but he didn't. considering the shortage of good centers, there will be some team out there willing to give him a max contract, meaning we can't resign him and Korver this offseason. I like Billy, and I don't blame him for a lot of things others do, but he shouldn't be allowed to keep his job after this


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Kyle Korver is yet another example of a player who was slept on because too many people value athletic ability over basketball skills. I'll admit it, I didn't think the guy could make it either, but he's a guy Philly needs to keep.

I think 4 years, 16 million is about what Philly can expect to pay this guy, and they'll pay him even more than that if he keeps hitting 3-4 threes per game.



> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> What I think is that Billy King should be fired. He could have signed sam dalembert to an extension, but he didn't. considering the shortage of good centers, there will be some team out there willing to give him a max contract, meaning we can't resign him and Korver this offseason.


Um, if Dalembert were going to get a max contract next summer, then why in the world would he have agreed to a below-max deal this summer? Do you think he hates money? Or do you just think his agent is an idiot?

In any case, Dalembert will be re-signed for something like 6 years, 60 million, Korver will get most of the MLE, and Willie Green (who is nothing special) is the guy who probably won't be re-signed.


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

at this rate, Kyle might need more than the MLE to resign...

a lot of the best teams in the league would kill for a guy like Korver on their team.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhiteTandaFitted</b>!
> at this rate, Kyle might need more than the MLE to resign...
> 
> a lot of the best teams in the league would kill for a guy like Korver on their team.


Yep, he's a pretty popular guy around the league too for obvious reasons...


----------



## WhiteTandaFitted (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, he's a pretty popular guy around the league too for obvious reasons...


I'm assuming that was sarcasm, if it isn't, then by all means, don't read any further.

most championship teams have a set style of role players, and one of those guys, of course, is the three point specialist. Any championship team would kill for a three point specialist, especially one with Korver's quick release and his hustle on defense. His play reminds me of a young Steve Kerr.

Last I checked, most championship teams killed for a guy like Steve Kerr on their squad. The Bulls and Spurs seemed to do pretty well having him take his fair share of wide open 3 pointers.

I'm not saying he's worth more than the MLE, but considering how stupid so many NBA teams are with their money, and considering the fact that he's one of the better 3 point specialist roleplayers in the league (and he's gonna be a third year player, at that), it's not stupid to think that a LOT of teams are gonna try to throw money his way. Plus, considering Billy King is one of the most wasteful GMs with his money, I wouldn't be surprised to see him try to throw Kyle more than the MLE. Agents know King will overpay if they make crazy demands.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree that Billy King hasn't been on the ball with transactions...however RP and I are going to have to disagree here...I love Green's high tempo play and great defense...he had a huge block on Bowen last night I believe running back in transition and it just went to show how hard this kid works...sure his shot wasn't falling but I think we can groom him into a complementary 2 guard because in an year Iguodala will be ready to take the 3. I wouldn't mind splashing out a 4 year 20 million deal for Korver...however Dalembert's is the real testing situation...in a league and an era that is starved of quality centers, this kid could really take off and have an All-Star career. He has extreme athleticism, has bulked up considerably over the summer and looks like a more refined player on the offensive end though I expect him to take another year or two to become a real offensive force in the league...Korver I've been raving about for a long time now...he gives us the balance because our team has so many atheletes but not enough spot up shooters...we desperately need to keep both of these kids if we're going to become a perennial Eastern Conference contender down the next few years...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we can get Korver for a little under the mid level exception.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Um, if Dalembert were going to get a max contract next summer, then why in the world would he have agreed to a below-max deal this summer? Do you think he hates money? Or do you just think his agent is an idiot?
> 
> In any case, Dalembert will be re-signed for something like 6 years, 60 million, Korver will get most of the MLE, and Willie Green (who is nothing special) is the guy who probably won't be re-signed.



:sigh: 

There is a possibility that the amount of year possible for a contract will be shortened to 4-5 years. With Dalembert being underweight for a center, its not unreasonable to want some extra security from a 6-7 year 70 mil contract


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> :sigh:
> 
> There is a possibility that the amount of year possible for a contract will be shortened to 4-5 years. With Dalembert being underweight for a center, its not unreasonable to want some extra security from a 6-7 year 70 mil contract


If we signed Dalembert to a 6-7 year deal worth 70 million it would've been subject to the new CBA. So if the new CBA shortened the length of contract to four or five years, Dalembert's contract would be shortened. So it's not like we lost anything edgewise there.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I still can't get over Billy King overpaying Kenny Thomas.


----------



## cujays108 (Oct 23, 2003)

> While Green is looking pretty much like the same player he was at the end of last season, Korver is so much more than what he was last season it's crazy, not only is he the sharpshooter from beyond, but he's better on defense he's full of hustle, and he's added a lot to his offensive arsenal.



After watching Kyle and knowing him for 4 years while he was at Creighton, and then seeing him last year and this year in the NBA, all I can say is get used to it. There is no offseason for him. He is the hardest working person you will ever meet. Don't EVER be suprised at his improvement from season to season. You will come to expect it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cujays108</b>!
> After watching Kyle and knowing him for 4 years while he was at Creighton, and then seeing him last year and this year in the NBA, all I can say is get used to it. There is no offseason for him. He is the hardest working person you will ever meet. Don't EVER be suprised at his improvement from season to season. You will come to expect it.


Yeah, I've learned that now after watching his improvement. He completely changed my perspective on how much players can improve. While I don't think Korver is capable of being a superstar in this league, he definitely with his work ethic (that you mentioned) still has more room to improve. I hope he gets to continue improving in Philly.


----------



## Amare 320 (Nov 22, 2004)

guys green will step up soon 
i know he will he will be averging 20 ppg 5 reb 5 ats in a couple of years u will see on the hand korver is a great player and he can really shot 3 points wich can really help a team who are down a lot i just see korver a a bench player thats all.....


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Willie is the bench player and Korver is starter quality.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> It's funny how things change during the season, in the offseason I figured that Willie Green was going to be the one worth a large chunk of the MLE and Korver being thrown the LLE, now with nine games under the Sixers belt there's no doubt that Korver is the better player, and we can't afford to lose him.
> 
> While Green is looking pretty much like the same player he was at the end of last season, Korver is so much more than what he was last season it's crazy, not only is he the sharpshooter from beyond, but he's better on defense he's full of hustle, and he's added a lot to his offensive arsenal.
> ...



Just consider what Brian Cardinal got this offseason when deciding whether Korver should get the full mid-level exception or not. Korver is on pace to have a better season then Cardinal did a year ago, so my thoughts are that Korver will get the full MLE, or even possibly more. 

I say like 6 years - 40 million, or somewhere around there. 

Shooters are heavily valued in a league full of scorers. Just think of how valued Brent Barry was. What about Richie Frahm? How valued Ray Allen will be. Even think about how the Heat picked up Wesley Person, when everyone knows his game is down the tube. 


Pssst: If the Sixer's don't end up signing him in the offseason, they can always draft young-gun J.J. Redick out of Duke. :grinning:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: How much will it cost to keep Kyle Korver in the offseason?*



> Originally posted by <b>Dakota</b>!
> Pssst: If the Sixer's don't end up signing him in the offseason, they can always draft young-gun J.J. Redick out of Duke. :grinning:


No thanks, I was wrong about Korver, but Redick isn't an NBA caliber player. At his size, he'd have to show he's capable of playing point, and I don't think he can do it.


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

Dalambert is another theo ratliff, marcus camby, a skinny shotblocker not a genuine centre

i would`nt b givin him a maximum deal or anything near it,trade him off now
sign korver to the MLE and make the robinson trade happen at any costs


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> Dalambert is another theo ratliff, marcus camby, a skinny shotblocker not a genuine centre


How many genuine centers in this league? When I think about it, I'd point out Shaq, Yao Ming, Zydrunas Illgauskas, Jerome James, Michael Olowokandi. There's more, but there's not many really good "genuine" centers, and you don't really need "genuine" centers.

Dalembert is a shotblocker, who still has a relatively low basketball IQ, but he's improving. Without him, the Sixers have no shotblocker at all, he brings too much to the table for this team to just be shipped out.



> i would`nt b givin him a maximum deal or anything near it,trade him off now
> sign korver to the MLE and make the robinson trade happen at any costs


What are the Sixers getting in return? IOU's?


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

U cannot sign a player like dalambert to the maximum,if u r gonnagive someone a large chunk of the budget then he needs to be a franchise player,dalambert is not a franchise player and never will be

he does`nt score rebound or defend well enough for the maximum and if injured for a long period will leave the sixers with little trade options

offer dalambert and robinson for vince carter!!


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*.....*

Yea Dalembert is just too risky to give the max.

It is really tough to value him. I just feel he is too likely to get injured. It may be that he is not very big in my eyes, and that he wont be able to take the constant beating that playing that position demands. 

What is really hard in this league is to determine who is for real and who is a pretender. We have seen things from Dalembert that scare me, it is incredible to see athleticism like that. But I also dont see that night in and night out. Although playing time doesnt allow him to show everything he has, there has to be a reason he isnt playing....



As for Korver, I think this guy can be someone. He has the heart that is neccesary and like everyone has been saying, he can SHOOT. Every team wants this type of guy. You just cant pay him too much. 

Ill just say I want both these guys in a 76ers uniform for a while, but neither of these guys are going to be superstars. So I guess this is why Billy King gets the big bucks to decide how much to pay these guys (and isnt that wonderful).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bigpoppa*UK</b>!
> U cannot sign a player like dalambert to the maximum,if u r gonnagive someone a large chunk of the budget then he needs to be a franchise player,dalambert is not a franchise player and never will be
> 
> he does`nt score rebound or defend well enough for the maximum and if injured for a long period will leave the sixers with little trade options
> ...


But no one even once said Dalembert was worth the max, under the current setup the maximum contract a max contract is worth over $90 million over seven years, around $84 million over six. People were talking about offering Dalembert money similar to what Carlos Boozer and Mehmet Okur got this past offseason.

In this league size is a valuable currency, and the Sixers don't have much of it. So trading Dalembert and Glenn Robinson for Vince Carter would definitely leave the Sixers home watching the playoffs, while helping out a division foe in the Raptors.


----------

